

Marc Andreessen's Startup School Talk One of his Last? - edw519
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/05/is-marc-andrees.html

======
SwellJoe
The "clown" mentioned in the article (dubbed "mic troll" by folks around these
parts) was also at Startup Camp a couple of weeks ago, sharing his gas-baggery
once again. And, apparently he is a regular at many valley events...pretty
much any place with an open microphone and people who will feel compelled to
listen out of politeness.

